# How Big?



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro is almost 16 weeks and is 11" at shoulder and weighs about 7.5lbs/3.4kgs. How big do you think he will be? Weight and height wise. And when, if, I should expect a growth spurt? His mom is a tiny cockapoo at 11lbs/5kgs and his dad is bigger at roughly 16" at shoulder and about 18lbs/8.1kgs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was the same size as Zorro at 16 weeks. Her mom is an American cocker spaniel at 14 inches and her dad a miniature poodle at 15 inches. Right now she is 23 weeks and 12 3/4 inches high. She has been growing at a pretty regular rate of 14 inch a week. (I measure her every week).


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Maggie was the same size as Zorro at 16 weeks. Her mom is an American cocker spaniel at 14 inches and her dad a miniature poodle at 15 inches. Right now she is 23 weeks and 12 3/4 inches high. She has been growing at a pretty regular rate of 14 inch a week. (I measure her every week).



How much did she weigh at 16 weeks and how much now at 23? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She was 6.2 lbs at 12 weeks old and 10 inches high. At 21 weeks she weighed 10.8 lbs and 12 1/4 inches high. I'll get a weight on her next week as she is going to the vet for her spay then.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Zorro is almost 16 weeks and is 11" at shoulder and weighs about 7.5lbs/3.4kgs. How big do you think he will be? Weight and height wise. And when, if, I should expect a growth spurt? His mom is a tiny cockapoo at 11lbs/5kgs and his dad is bigger at roughly 16" at shoulder and about 18lbs/8.1kgs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like he'll be somewhere between his mum and dad. They tend to grow at a pretty steady rate up until about 6 months and then really slow down.

Tilly was 13.5lb at 16 weeks old, and just over 13" tall. She's ended up about 27lb and 17.5" tall - so at least you can rest assured Zorro will be smaller than that!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Sounds like he'll be somewhere between his mum and dad. They tend to grow at a pretty steady rate up until about 6 months and then really slow down.
> 
> Tilly was 13.5lb at 16 weeks old, and just over 13" tall. She's ended up about 27lb and 17.5" tall - so at least you can rest assured Zorro will be smaller than that!


Tilly is a big adorable girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Sounds like he'll be somewhere between his mum and dad. They tend to grow at a pretty steady rate up until about 6 months and then really slow down.
> 
> Tilly was 13.5lb at 16 weeks old, and just over 13" tall. She's ended up about 27lb and 17.5" tall - so at least you can rest assured Zorro will be smaller than that!


Wow! Tilly is 6 inches taller than my two. That's amazing! Gorgeous leggy girl!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Wow! Tilly is 6 inches taller than my two. That's amazing! Gorgeous leggy girl!


In photos, I just imagine them all to be the same size! The only cockapoo I've met who was bigger than Tilly is Dudley. He's a similar height, but his build is slightly more stocky - more masculine! Xx


----------



## Ali Cruse (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, we have a 15 week old cockapoo named Mia. She weighs 4.1kg & is about 10.5 inches


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Barney was 5.2kg at his weigh in at 14 weeks. Lovely stocky little ball of fluff, but getting heavier to carry...............


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro had his weigh in today. He's 3.5 kgs/7.9lbs. At 17 weeks. Sigh. Guess he's going to be skinny no matter what I do. But he's really growing bigger.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Makes me wonder if Sophie is too big? She weighed 6.3lbs at her 10wk checkup. I only feed her about 1/2 c of puppy food a day which she eats when she wants-- a piece of kibble here another there, she is a dainty eater. Oh well. I just love how she is growing though. So much more to love .


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

sophiecutiepoo said:


> Makes me wonder if Sophie is too big? She weighed 6.3lbs at her 10wk checkup. I only feed her about 1/2 c of puppy food a day which she eats when she wants-- a piece of kibble here another there, she is a dainty eater. Oh well. I just love how she is growing though. So much more to love .


It's all down to the parents. Very difficult to compare two cockapoos with totally different sized mums and dads! 

But again, rest assured that she won't be too big - Tilly was 7.8lb when she was 10 weeks old (I keep a spread sheet of her weekly weights  ) xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Alinos said:


> Zorro had his weigh in today. He's 3.5 kgs/7.9lbs. At 17 weeks. Sigh. Guess he's going to be skinny no matter what I do. But he's really growing bigger.


Gorgeous boy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sophiecutiepoo said:


> Makes me wonder if Sophie is too big? She weighed 6.3lbs at her 10wk checkup. I only feed her about 1/2 c of puppy food a day which she eats when she wants-- a piece of kibble here another there, she is a dainty eater. Oh well. I just love how she is growing though. So much more to love .


Jake was 5.5 lbs when he came home at eight weeks. He is now 27 lbs. His dad was a 28 pound cocker.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> Jake was 5.5 lbs when he came home at eight weeks. He is now 27 lbs. His dad was a 28 pound cocker.



Wow! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Alinos said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Willow was 5 pounds at eight weeks and she is now 21. Ozzy was the peanut. He was 3 lbs at eleven weeks but he had been sick. He is now 21 pounds at ten months.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love those 3 munchkins


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> Willow was 5 pounds at eight weeks and she is now 21. Ozzy was the peanut. He was 3 lbs at eleven weeks but he had been sick. He is now 21 pounds at ten months.



Your 3 are absolutely gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro at 8 weeks and today at 18 weeks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow was 5 pounds at eight weeks and she is now 21. Ozzy was the peanut. He was 3 lbs at eleven weeks but he had been sick. He is now 21 pounds at ten months.


Wow I love your now and then photos Donna, all scrummy xx


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Alinos said:


> Zorro at 8 weeks and today at 18 weeks!


Ahhhh adorable!! I love how he is now filling out his bed. What a cutie!!! 

Lottierachel, how big has Tilly gotten? I was told once what her parent's weights were but do not remember. The breeder said Sophie will be between 16-22lbs. Her mom is a miniature poodle, and dad an American cocker.


----------

